# very excited/ jumping up



## Jharpphoto (Oct 27, 2017)

My GSD Juno is 9 months old and is a great dog. I know she is very smart and has learned several basic behaviors like sit, down, stay, shake, over, recall (sometimes). One thing I can not get her to consistently do is stop jumping up when greeting me or anyone else. She is SOOOO excited to meet new people and to see my wife/kids and I when we come home that she jumps up repeatedly and just can't seem to calm down enough to not jump. Any suggestions on how to curb this unwanted behavior? We have been trying to not pet her until she sits to reinforce that jumping up is a no no.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Teach her an incompatible behavior, or in other words, a behavior she can not do while jumping up. For example, she cannot sit and jump up at the same time because they are incompatible. It sounds like you can easily predict when she is going to do this, so you should easily be able to set things up for success. She is old enough to use a prong collar on and she should be on leash whenever someone comes over or when you greet her. You will have to figure out all the details. You have to know how to correctly size the collar, put it on, and deliver a correction, after saying "no" "sit." When she sits, say "good sit" and reward her with praise, petting and a treat. Do this consistently and eventually she will default to sitting when she greets people. Never leave her collar on unsupervised.


----------



## Kimbie (Jun 17, 2018)

One of the techniques I have seen on one of the dog training shows was when they jump up, turn your back on them and ignore them

Kimbie


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I didn't always have luck with back turning. The dog just jumped on my back or ran around me. The important thing to do with the turning away is to breath calmly and not look at the dog or react. Hard to do if the pup is putting dirty feet and sharp little claws all over you. The idea is the pup will get the attention it craves when it is behaving quietly. I have one go "find a toy" since having something in his mouth helps him settle.



When my big-boy was a pup I actually crossed my arms and walked toward him forcing him to back up. As soon as his little bottom hit the floor I backed up and softened my arms and gave him praise. Be careful though, because this might scare some pups. Watch your pup closely if you try this.


I had a little mixed breed that loved to jump on me. I taught her that I was going to completely ignore her until I sat down. Once I sat down she could come over and greet me and there was no need to jump up. Of course I didn't make her wait too long to give her a chance to say HI. Being greeted by a happy dog is wonderful...if they don't put knock you down in the process.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

My puppy is only about 9 weeks old so we haven't had him too long. But as soon as we got him he would jump on people when greeting them. We do similar to what Chip Blasiole said. We know when he wants to jump so before he even starts to or as soon as we see him running up to someone we make him sit. He does it for 5 seconds or so and he gets praise. If he keeps doing it we just keep praising him and telling him how good of a boy he is. We consistently see improvement in him. I hope you get lots of suggestions and find a way that works for you!!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

We just turned sideways and ignored her as soon as her feet left the floor. This caused her to go flying past us which was not what she intended. One time my Fire Chief ( I am in a volunteer fire dept ) put his knee up to her chest when she jumped on him and she never did it again. Another time I went to show off her obedience to the K9 police officer and she embarrassingly jumped on him. Puppies....... So she knows Off! As an adult she will sometimes be so happy to see someone she jumps up. But does not contact the person, just goes flying past to one side, just like she learned would happen when she was a little puppy.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

As a starting point with Rollo (this is to prevent jumping up from ever happening) you always have to have em on leash and click and drop treats on the ground as you’ve and the puppy get close to approaching the other person-like 2ft. This made sure Rollo rarely ever got to practice jumping up and it made it easy to get him to sit for every person he meets!


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

What I've always done is not make eye contact, turn my back, and invade the dogs space. They have a hard time jumping on you if you take a step toward them. Usually the immediate behavior I've gotten is for them to sit (still excitedly, but it's a start).


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Mareesey said:


> What I've always done is not make eye contact, turn my back, and invade the dogs space. They have a hard time jumping on you if you take a step toward them. Usually the immediate behavior I've gotten is for them to sit (still excitedly, but it's a start).


But OPs dog is also jumping up on other people! Like when they are behind the puppy holding the leash, approaching another person!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

As a pup I had to leash max otherwise he would always try jump on guests - he still likes to try to jump on family and friends especially if he has not seen them for awhile. Knee chest would rev max up and turning backs would to he was a bit of a freak. I give him his ball. That was the only think that worked it gave him a job and helped direct all that enthusiasm. Now I notice he will often run and get a toy himself. You can also crate them till they settle.


----------

